# Which Wheelset? DURABILITY



## mnm567 (Jun 8, 2008)

Hello all,

I am 6'1" and weigh 215 pounds in gear. I own a 2010 Giant Trance X2 and with only 180 miles, I have put some flat spots in the rims. I live in Indiana and don't have huge drops or hits to worry about, but I am an aggressive rider who will blitz any hill with gnarly roots at full speed. I love the trails with rough sections (I also ride motocross). Which wheelset have you fellow clydesdales had luck with as far as durability? I am pretty open to price. I want some wheels that last. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Realslowww (May 17, 2011)

I bought Sun MTX 33's and so far so good,I come from moto x as well and I am trying to make this bike kinda like my CRF 450 with a CR 500 engine in it that I built. I love this bicycling but it is really slow.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

I've had good luck with my custom wheels from
MTB Custom Wheels

Mine are: 
- Hope hubs (loud!)
- Mavic 721 rims (wide enough for 2.4" tires but not too wide for something a bit smaller)
- Dt Swiss spokes

I didn't check what parts they have in stock now.


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

Dents are from running your air pressure too low, so your going to want to make sure you run the correct air pressure for your weight and riding style. That said, over the years I have found that the Mavic Maxtal rims are the most dent resistant. This means the 7xx and 8xx series rims from Mavic. The EX721 is a great example of an all-around solid rim that mixes a wider profile, strength, but not too heavy. The EX823 is bomber and is full UST if you have any aspirations of running tubeless. Other suggestions include the above referenced Sun MTX33 and WTB LaserDisc FR.

Hubs wise...Hope (the bargain of the bunch), King, DT, and Hadley tend to be favored by the big guys for their freehub durability.

Spokes...go with Wheelsmith DB14 or DT Competitons for durability (butted spokes are more durable than strait gauge). If you want colored nipples, aluminum nipples are just fine...I've ran them for years with no issues on properly built wheels.


----------



## happyriding (May 9, 2008)

No experience with them, but I'm considering 36 hole DT Swiss EX500's or Stan's Flows.


----------



## mnm567 (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks for all of the advice! This helps me out tremendously.


----------



## moediff (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm 235 and have been running a set of Mavic 721 with King hubs. 32 up front and 36 in the back. Using DT Swiss spokes. I have never had one issue with the wheel set in three years of riding. Hope this helps if you have not purchased your set.


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

265 here on a set of Mavik deetracks for over a year not a single issue yet.


----------



## High Desert Norwegian (Nov 11, 2010)

I am 245 RTR and am running Stans Flow rims set up tubeless on DT 240s hubs with DT double butted spokes with alloy nipples. Pretty bomber for me. I ride mostly cross country / trail with some smaller drops and jumps thrown in for fun. I love the tubeless.


----------



## DH.FR.0ne (Jul 17, 2010)

WTB Speedisc and Laserdisc rims are really tough and pretty lightweight. My Speedisc Downhills seem indestructable :thumbsup:
The freeride ones are said to be just as good.

Sun MTX33s, Mavic EX721 or Deemaxs seem to be most popular with DH riders in my area.


----------



## vince7870 (Jan 14, 2010)

Sun mtx33's so far have been awesome. I'm 295 and just blast through anything


----------



## KMCoiler (Sep 27, 2006)

Syncros DS28 with a hadley hub has worked well for me:thumbsup:


----------



## Realslowww (May 17, 2011)

I finally got a small dent in the rear running over a curb and not timing my jump just right.


----------



## nevermiss (Feb 12, 2011)

Stan's Flow with Industry 9 Enduro Hubs on mine with no issues, except they are AWESOME!


----------



## Mannyace (Jul 19, 2011)

Dont mean to high jack, but I waffled my stock rim on my 29. Was wondering if any one knew if the outlaw wheel set was any good its cheap and looks good to me. 5`8 weigh 190 mosty ride xc. Any infowould be great.


----------



## High Side (Apr 16, 2010)

Outlaws


----------



## ricky916 (Jun 7, 2011)

im a little heavier then you geared and i beat the hell out of my easton havocs (am, 28 spokes) still true and solid.


----------



## sanitaire (Jan 30, 2008)

I have sun ryno lite rims with 14g spokes laced with 36 hole phil wood tandem style hubs. bin great. expensive, yes, light weight no, but the rider is shrek on a bike....


----------



## gdlals (Mar 3, 2008)

I have had great success with both WTB laserdisc and Stans flows.

Might sound weird but I have had great luck with dmr hubs through the years, never have had a problem with them and I grind up long steep climbs that have torn apart other hubs.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

Hope Pro 2 on Mavic EX721 but making the switch over to Hope Pro 2 Evos on ZTR Flow 29er 

The 26er set has been bombproof so far and will most likely be for sale real soon


----------



## eluv (Apr 22, 2005)

mnm567 if your still looking for wheel take a look at Spinergy Xyclone. I am 240lbs and a aggresive trail rider I bought mine in 2004 runs smooth and never had to true the wheels still as straight as when I bought them


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

Well I did this yesterday so I'll be getting a new front wheel now.










The hub looks fine. Should I replace it anyway? It is a cheap Shimano 525.

Think I'm going to get a Laserdisc FR.


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

I wouldn't waste your time saving the cheap factory hub. I vote get the best wheels you can afford man I have mavics on my road and mountain and love them good wheels are a great investment!


----------



## lazymuf (Jan 30, 2011)

For rims..how bout velocity?


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

I ended up getting a good deal on Stan's Arch wheels from the local Performance Bicycles.

They will match any store that is "brick and mortar". 

CS West Bikes online has the Arch's for $442, so they matched that. On Tuesdays at lunch

you get an additional 10% off of everything, so $400 for the set. Plus I'm a Performance club member so I get $40

in credit to spend at the store. Just waiting on my UST tires to come in now.


----------



## psunuc (Mar 15, 2005)

mestapho said:


> I ended up getting a good deal on Stan's Arch wheels from the local Performance Bicycles.
> 
> They will match any store that is "brick and mortar".
> 
> ...


Stans Arch? How much of a clyde are you?


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

245 and shrinking. 
I don't do anything too aggressive.


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

If Performance also carries the Flows, I would maybe consider those over the Arch.

Also, the Stans ZTR rear hub uses a soft aluminum freehub body so use that store credit to buy yourself a XT or SRAM PG990 cassette with the six largest cogs on an aluminum carrier. Otherwise your going to gouge up that freehub body badly.


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm not worried about the rims at all. I know what the Stan's site says re: the weight limit of 230. 
I've ridden much cheaper rims (quality not only price) with out any issues. 

Thanks for the advice on the hub though. I haven't heard that before in my research. Just that it is noisy. 
I'll look into it.


----------



## psunuc (Mar 15, 2005)

I stay in the 270s and I was looking to get a set of Stans Flows with Hope Pro 2 Evo hubs. I was told that I am too heavy for that setup. I dont do anything agressive and the worst thing I do to my bike is run over couple small rocks (fist size at largest) or roots at speed. I ride a 29FS so I figured that would accept any extra shock I put into it.

Anyone have any input?


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm not going to pay you if I'm wrong, but I think you'd be fine. I'm sure they are pretty conservative with their weight limits. I've read quite a few good reports of guys in the 250 range riding arches with no problems for multiple seasons and they are rated at 230 lbs.


----------



## zxces50 (Oct 27, 2011)

Mavic Crosstrails- I'm 6'1" 200# this is a solid wheel, stiff - really holds up - stayed true even with a lot of downhill and drop offs-


----------



## Metamorphic (Apr 29, 2011)

Tag for future reference. 

I just gave the 520's on my new SJ FSR a solid work over after about 45 miles since new. Me thinks they wont make it a full year. 

Interesting the 32h front is having more trouble than the 36 rear. I'm think whatever I build will be 36 front and rear.


----------



## Bodeen (Oct 24, 2009)

My heaviest was 270 and I rode the hell out of a set of WTB SpeedDisc wheels for about two years with no problems. Laced to a set of Shimano M525 hubs, I believe. They're still solid and true sitting in the garage.

Recently upgraded to a set of 36h Hadley/Flows built by Ghisallo Wheels. Spoke to Larry over the phone and through email. I explained that I'm a 250# clyde and wanted a bombproof set of wheels and that's what he recommended. More than happy so far.


----------



## nov0798 (Nov 27, 2005)

6'3" 200 lbs and I run King hubs, DT Swiss Comp spokes and Velocity Blunt rims. Ive never had a problem with them, and they have stayed true since I built them almost 2 years ago.


----------



## parakaiser (Jan 27, 2011)

King ISO, Stans Flow and havent had any problems


----------



## masonmoa (Jul 11, 2011)

Running CK hubs (stainless), 32 front 36 rear on Mavic's 823's on my 26er.
CK hubs (stainless), 32 front 36 rear on Flows on my 29er.

No problems thus far. Took a bad fall on my 26er that should've taco'd my 823s but nothing. Tire burped, but that's it. Did bend the Flows a little but was because the builder didn't tighten couple spokes enough, not because of the rim being weak.

Oh, and I'm 6'4" 330.


----------



## brassnautilus (Nov 15, 2011)

parakaiser said:


> King ISO, Stans Flow and havent had any problems


but the flows don't come in 36h for 26er. 
And they are the only native tubeless choice (with the low profile washers behind the rim tape)
ANd they have no eyelets
AND they are only 470g

I wish the DT440 hubs came in 135mm. bahhh
tough life :madman:


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Ive been as heavy as 288, currently 255. I rotate back and forth between a set of Salsa Semis and a pair of Gordos. Either rim built up with strong spokes and brass nipples are plenty strong enough for you.


----------



## amadkins (Jun 19, 2008)

NYrr496 said:


> Ive been as heavy as 288, currently 255. I rotate back and forth between a set of Salsa Semis and a pair of Gordos. Either rim built up with strong spokes and brass nipples are plenty strong enough for you.


+1. Hopes laced to semis = good to go at 275 lbs.


----------



## elcaro1101 (Sep 1, 2011)

Im also using Arches, 250lbs starting and now at 225lbs. No issues at all.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

psunuc said:


> I stay in the 270s and I was looking to get a set of Stans Flows with Hope Pro 2 Evo hubs. I was told that I am too heavy for that setup. I dont do anything agressive and the worst thing I do to my bike is run over couple small rocks (fist size at largest) or roots at speed. I ride a 29FS so I figured that would accept any extra shock I put into it.
> 
> Anyone have any input?


I am at that weigh when dressed to ride and have been beating down 29"Flows for over two years. The Hope Pro II is the cheapest hub I would recommend for big strong riders. I keep tire pressure at about 25-28psi and run into all sorts of rocks.


----------



## Gembong (Apr 22, 2006)

How about decent wheelset like Mavic Crossmax ST/SX or Fulcrum Red Metal 1 XL/Red Zone? Anybody ever use those?


----------



## Mr Bacon Jr (Apr 2, 2008)

I ride CrossMax STs. Great wheels set (was as heavy as 250, now 218), but you have to put a new free hub on them about every 600-700 miles because of the design. Uses a bushing on the inboard side of the free hub that wears.


----------



## bitewerks (May 14, 2009)

Atomlab Pimplite rims are very sturdy. I run those with Hope 15mm hub upfront & Transition Rev. hub in the rear.


----------



## While At Rome (Apr 25, 2011)

mtnbiker72 said:


> Dents are from running your air pressure too low, so your going to want to make sure you run the correct air pressure for your weight and riding style..


x2

Im 245 lbs with gear and i do a lot of dirt jumping and downhilling, only time ive ever destroyed a wheel was over shooting a tall ~12 foot gap and landing front wheel first on the flat.


----------

